# Trying to figure out which set...



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Of Century rods to buy...?
Ive got a few e-mails going right now trying to find the best prices for each model im looking at...i hope the guys from ACS will come through and i can get them shipped with their container to save BIG on shipping costs...I just got to figure out which MODEL i want..geez!

So far these are the models and best prices I could find ( per each rod).

Century FS 13' 3.50TC
$369.20
Century FBS 13' 3.50TC "Fat Boy Slim"
$438.22
Century NG 13' 3.50TC
$438.22
Century SP 13' 3.50TC
$502.52
Century FMJ 13' "Full Metal Jacket"
$479.81 

Heres a bit about each model too:

*FS *

Every so often a rod comes along that represents genuine advances in materials and design technology. It truly delivers benefits and advantages previously not available. It stems from expert angler input and cutting edge manufacturing. The Century FS is such a rod. 

Century had already established critical development work on Focal System in UKSF Tournament casting scene. This casting arena is internationally recognised as the toughest and most demanding test of rod design and technology. Rods are hammered and proven: many have tried to succeed but only a few UK manufacturers can claim to belong to the exclusive club of consistent winners. This experience was miniaturised and then optimised in a carp rod. Frank Warwick took the design principal and over several prototypes honed the Century FS carp rod into the most effective PVA bag and Method rod. It features a complex but rewarding action that is progressive, forgiving and still capable of yielding breathtaking distance. Anglers have reported back significant distance improvements with little or no change in casting technique with conventional rigs and bags.

A slim parallel butt with FoCaL compound multi modulus carbon fibre patterns  precision cut on a Swiss derived CAD CAM machine and rolled on the very latest multi gimballing electric rolling table. Autoclaved for maximum life and resistance to Test Curve decay. Complex but rewarding action that is progressive, forgiving and still capable of yielding breathtaking Incorporating the new Century round stainless butt cap ready to lock into your pod. Built up composite handle elegantly covered in black polymorphic black rubber up to the reel seat. 

Strategic inserts of cross ply carbons axial torque resistance and aid accuracy. Clear epoxy finish. Discreet and understated.

*FBS*

The Fat Boy Slim is Centurys ultra low diameter rod with a glorious sweeping parabolic curve that will tame and control. The design is incredibly complex to give the profile, action and weight that will appeal to the carp angler who does not need extreme range but wants the response and control element of his fishing totally sorted. The FBS has already seen extensive action and has hundreds of trophy fish to its credit. The over riding reports coming back from anglers is the fishing range of 140 metres on the higher test curves is more than adequate and the action makes playing  perfect. The FBS is capable of controlling the ferocious runs and imparts confidence throughout the battle. The diameter just above the reel seat is under 0.50 and this slices through the air during the cast. The ColourMatic livery is subtle, understated and flips in sunlight between ebony bronze to green. Below the reel seat the special 2x2 woven carbon twill influences the action and resists torque, as does the GripFast handle. The new lightweight Century guides from size 40 to 12 compliment the curve. Etched stainless collar and cap.

*NG*

Now recognised as a cult rod and the benefits of the design are apparent to a wide range of specialist anglers. The types of carbon fibre we use are genuinely leading edge. The understated silk finish on the surface of the Century NG seals an incredibly complex arrangement of patterns designed to give the Carp angler the most advanced multi-range rod available. The carbon patterns are cut using a CAD CAM machine that holds extremely tight tolerances. This ensures the action and T/C is faithfully reproduced from rod to rod. Frank Warwick has spent thousands of hours fishing NGs and we have feedback from every conceivable scenario likely to be encountered. Frank is recognised as an innovative and demanding angler who will take tackle to the limit. The tests we have completed on his early rods have indicated little or no test curve decay over a period of 3 years  clearly a benefit attributable to Autoclaving. The 13 NG 3lb SU (Stepped Up) has proven extremely effective for medium to long range  without the use of shock leaders. 

One unique aspect to Century NG range is that test curves we allocate to each model represent the dynamic rating. They then play out a fish as though almost a pound lighter. 

The Century NG features lightweight size 40 to12 SiC guides that benefit tip recovery. Silk-grey finish, GripFast handle and etched stainless collar and cap.

*SP*

The SP in the right hands compresses into a lovely arc and the raw power in the butt and middle give the experienced carp angler the means to hit spots he could not reach with other rods. The SP adopts a very satisfying curve when a carp is captured and it doesnt loose its power but it is compliant enough so you can enjoy the fight and not worry about hook pulls. Not just our words but a sample of the many reviews and significant anglers comments made over the recent past. 

Christian Baldermairss World Record 82lb from Raduta, Rumania was taken on the SP design. The SP design has achieved World Record distances using a fixed spool reel. A couple of simple facts that in combination add up to a very complex and satisfying design.

The evolved ringing pattern uses a size 50 SiC butt, features lightweight size 40-16 intermediates and 16 tip guide that are spaced for line deconing and distance. The rod blank is chevron wrapped in 6.0 ballistic nylon and the special resin matrix is consolidated under ultra high pressure for durability and a super dense wall. Gunmetal finish with GripFast handle and etched stainless collar and cap. High tensile carbon fibre spigot joint.

*FMJ*

The Full Metal Jacket has established a design protocol that many are now trying to emulate. Originally reviewed as Stunning and Five Star - the evolution to the current model brings further benefits by subtle changes in the precision manufacturing process based on improvements available from new technology and investment. The FMJ still leads the pack. The design is radical and user friendly. It is engineered on the basis of the feed back loop from constantly pushing World Record distances forward. There are over 27 complex carbon fibre patterns used in the construction  all wrapped up in 24 chevron 6.0 ballistic nylon, set in a special resin matrix. This is all bonded together using Centurys high pressure curing system. The butt is parallel and ½ in diameter. This adds up to a superb long-range casting and monster specimen rod. We have worked closely with our ring manufacturers and invested in tooling to create our special size 50 SiC butt guide, lightweight size 40-16 inters and size16 tip guide. The benefits are quicker tip recovery, better deconing of the line from the reel, reducing line slap resulting in extra distance. All without increasing weight! Measured casts up to 235 yards and fish to 70+ the tip is responsive and the whole rod subtly changes in action when deflected to absorb lunges.

Gunmetal grey finish, special braided carbon handles and Frank Warwicks brilliantly designed stainless steel ball butt cap. Etched stainless steel trim bands around reverse fit precision ground spigot joint. 

What do you guys think?

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

About 4 13ft 3.5lb SP's should do it!Thats the road I would take 
anyway!Buy at least 3 rods,you don't know when you will see a 
chance like this again!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm with greg as well.. its only a few $$ difference.. heck, you are looking at high $$ rods here not some el cheapo like me.. lol.. might as well get the best they offer and be done!.. 
3.50lbs TC tho?? lol.. thats what im looking for for my next spod rod..lol


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

The 13' 3.50TC is because i already have good all-around carp rods, but i need a pair of heavier rods for long range fishing with both leads and method feeders is the reason.
AK, i truely wanted a rod in the 3.75TC - 4.00TC..but im cool with the 3.50TC too. For spod rods i want atleast 4.50TC+ for range spodding. Ive got spod rods to cover close work. 
I just got a reply e-mail back, ive got a set of the NG's i want coming in March....AWESOME!!!!

Thanks for the input guys.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Dude, I found the NG for around $360 each.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

For the 12' 3.5tc is $368.66


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well i found the 13' 3.50TC for a little bit more....BUT no shipping cost from the UK...thats saves me about $150+.....beat that one!.lol.

Scott


----------

